# SVN - Kostenlos oder auf eigenem Webspace



## Trash (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich benötige ein eigenes SVN. Gibt es einen Anbieter im Internet, der so etwas kostenlos anbieten ? Könnte auch nur ein kleines sein. 

Ansonsten habe ich nur eigenen Webspace von einem Provider. Kann ich dort nicht evtl. ein eigenes SVN erstellen ? Gibts da Anleitungen zu ?

Danke


----------



## zeja (3. Januar 2008)

Ein Dateibasiertes SVN kannst du überall erstellen wo du Speicherplatz hast. Das geht mit dem Tortoise SVN Client sehr gut.

Ansonsten gibt es Anbieter für OpenSource Projekte die auch SVN bieten.


----------



## Oliver Gierke (3. Januar 2008)

http://www.tigris.org


----------

